# To sharpen?



## mkindustrial (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wondering if most people sharpen their own bits, replace them or send them out for sharpening? At what point are they just junk?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I carry a couple of small diamond hones in my working kit to touch up dull bits as a get out of jail card, but other than that I send them out for sharpening. A decent bit will give you 6 or more sharpenings. Cheap Chinese ones aren't worth grinding IMHO because they're often less to replace than to grind

Phil


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you have a special bit, you can try Magnate.net

Magnate

Just remember shipping both ways.....


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Are there instructions somewhere on how to sharpen router bits?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Are there instructions somewhere on how to sharpen router bits?


Hi Ron,
I do just like Phil does, except I use my 6" x 2" diamond hones. Lay them down on the edge of a table or bench and press the flat side of the bit onto them if they are not chip limiting style. Chip limiting style you may have to hold both in your hands because the carbide is in a slot in the body. I have used the "files" I think he is talking about and they work well too. You can find them at some (hunting) sports shops as they are used to sharpen arrow broadheads. Like Phil said, not as good as factory, but will make a noticeable improvement. The added advantage is that it is cheap and done when you need it.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

This ingenious Russian guy has a jig for sharpening bits.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I do 'touch-up sharpening' with a diamond hone on all my bits, but there comes a time when you have to send them off for re-grinding, you would be amazed at the difference this makes.
Derek.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Anybody got pictures? Tutorial? something for future reference?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

gav said:


> This ingenious Russian guy has a jig for sharpening bits.


Interesting. He is using a diamond wheel, but I would have thought that it would be going much too fast and without a stream of water on it would be likely to clog.

Whenever I've used a diamond wheel the dedicated machine was running so slowly that I could stop it with my finger.

BTW, for translating the Cyrillic I highlight, right click and choose translation. Russian isn't there, so I choose Japanese. When the Babelfish screen appears, I change the language in the drop down menu to Russian, which _does_ now show and reclick on translate. Does anyone know how to get all the extra languages to show in the initial language option list so that it will translate without needing to go through two stages?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Peter, I use google chrome browser and it automatically gives me the option to translate any foreign language site into what ever language i want that's on their list.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> Are there instructions somewhere on how to sharpen router bits?


Might I suggest this page on the Trend web site? It shows the use of diamond hone cards. I use the small flat double-sided diamond hones which they sell for knife honing but the principle is the same; only ever use the hone on the flat face, never on the edge, and give each flute the same number of swipes. I, too, find the method of laying the hone flat on the bench and moving the cutter that Cherryville Chuck suggests to be the quickest and best approach. Incidentally I recently bought some engineering lapping fluid from a machinists shop (which is essentially refined paraffin oil, like the stuff you use in lamps, only smells a bit less) and I find that a lot better on hones than water because using water can lead to rust streaks on the hones if you forget to dry them before they're put away.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Phil has the right idea, that is exactly what I do, only I use WD40 for lubricant, but as I said before this will only work for a time eventually you must have them professionally re-ground to have optimum performance.
Derek.


----------



## mirock (Jul 14, 2011)

istracpsboss said:


> Interesting. He is using a diamond wheel, but I would have thought that it would be going much too fast and without a stream of water on it would be likely to clog.
> 
> Whenever I've used a diamond wheel the dedicated machine was running so slowly that I could stop it with my finger.
> 
> ...


Most method for translate at russian - translate.google.com

Maybe I should add English text directly to the page.

You should have a high speed diamond disc - no less than 6000 rpm. This methode no need to water.


----------

